# Goaties!  *pic heavy*



## goatsintheopen (May 13, 2011)

* Zombie Goat 
"Ima commin to get yooouu!"*






*"EW!  there is something in my food!!"*






*"Did you hear that?!"*






*"Do these balls make me look fat?"*


----------



## Roll farms (May 13, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 13, 2011)

Funny


----------



## FLChick (May 15, 2011)

Ha, using tennis balls on the horns is very inventive.  Great idea!!


----------



## dot n'dave (May 15, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR GOATIES!


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 16, 2011)

And you can get tennis balls in all SORTS of colors these days... just IMAGINE!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 16, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 16, 2011)

FLChick said:
			
		

> Ha, using tennis balls on the horns is very inventive.  Great idea!!


I wish I could take credit for that idea.  LOL! Then I would feel smart! HA!   but, I'm not that smart.. I got the idea after reading someone else's thread.   and they do work!   

I should go get them in different colors..hee hee  he'd be REALLY stylin then! 

  when I first put those balls on his horns..you should of seen the looks he got from the other goats.   they just stared at him like owls in a tree!  *blink..blink..blink*


----------



## FLChick (May 16, 2011)

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> FLChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, I love it, I love it!!  I just had to show my DH and DF.  My DF took a pic of it on his phone to email to his friend.  Everyone thought it was really cute.  

I was uneasy about getting a goat with horns, but after seeing the tennis ball trick, I am game for horns.


----------



## Goatherd (May 17, 2011)

Tennis balls...what all the style-setting goats are wearing this year!


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 17, 2011)

Yes, tennis balls ARE the "IN" thing this year!


----------



## hannahbanana3 (May 18, 2011)

nice. cute tennis balls!


----------



## julieq (May 18, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Tennis balls...what all the style-setting goats are wearing this year!


Goat bling!


----------

